# L3940 Loss of power to ground



## jcrave71 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have recently purchased a L3940 DT and have only 13 hours on it. At the end of use today it struggles to get moving. The engine idles and throttles without a problem and the front end loader works fine as well. But there is no power to start moving in 2-3-4 gear. It will move only in Low 1 with the engine RPMs at @2500. Does anyone have any ideas or rec's of how to solve this issue.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Brake off? Are you in high range? Have you checked the air filter / fuel filters?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't force it until dealer contact.

Does the trouble shooting section offer clue.
Check brake rod see if stuck.


----------

